# Audigy 2 ZS und Digitale 5.1 Kopfhörer. Problem! Bitte um Hilfe!



## CyberManX (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leuts,

Ich habe ein Prob. undzwar hab ich mir eine Audigy 2 ZS geholt und habe Digitale 5.1 Kopfhörer mit einem 3.5mm Klinkenstecker. Nun wenn ich diesen in den digitalenausgang stecke höre ich nur ein lautes rauschen, machmal wenn mcih jemand im ICQ anschreibt höre ich ganz leise im rauschen diesen sound von ICQ. Nun möchte ich über die THX Einrichtungskonsole mir die kanäle ansagen lassen nur die hört man nicht durch des rauschen oder es geht nich kann ich nicht sagen.

Nun möchte ich gerne wissen wie ich meine 5.1 Kopfhörer voll zum laufen bekomme und den besten sound rausholen kann.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus.

PS: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...3095029933&rd=1 unter diesem link findet ihr die Kopfhörer

MFG
CyberManX


----------



## Julien (6. Mai 2004)

hallo

der Link funktioniert nicht mehr. Evtl. könntest du mal Treiber neu installieren. 

Gruss Jul


----------



## CyberManX (6. Mai 2004)

Die neuen Treiber habe ich drauf und der digitale anschluss ist auch aktiviert.
Jetzt habe ich erst gemerkt des es SRS 5.1 kopförer sind und nun wisst ihr vll n antwort. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=19648&item=3814299618&rd=1


----------

